# Fashionable and Functional! Hayweave Wigs!



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

What do you think? Could I make a hundred bucks selling these barn-tastic fashion statements that say proudly, "I Have Goats!", What do you think?
We could feature platinum blonde coastal lengths of sun swept locks in a sandy coastal look for the dainty cropper. Or the more dredlocked, matted, greener look of thick long oat hay with an earthier feel, the going green movement that so many of us goat farmers are getting behind.
Now for the truly committed (meaning having little to no social life outside of the farm) we offer our trumasterhaypieces, Alfafacrowns.
Alfalfacrowns are not for begininners or newbies. In fact there is a lengthy application process that must be undergon before an applicant can be considered for the crown.

I shall leave this open for comments and ravishing compliments on my brilliance LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Way to funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

GREAT idea!! :hi5: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd do it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------

